# Importer image et lire sur ipad ....



## AlexP8 (5 Avril 2017)

Bonjour , 
Je suis très familier de mac OS depuis des années, mais je découvre tout justes les "joies" de l'Ipad ! Et je me sens comme un mamouth qui essayerais de faire de la peinture....

Je viens de m'envoyer par mail des photos que j'aimerais pouvoir consulter tranquillement hors ligne (en plein écran). 
J'utilise gmail, et je ne doit pas être très doué car je n'arrive pas télécharger et enregistrer les fichiers dans la mémoires à un endroit spécifique (pas de Enregistrer les pièces jointes sous ....) .
( Je n'ai pas spécialement envie de passer par le icloud car j'ai peur de très vite être saturé et aucune envie de payer un abonnement pour de l'icloud).

A ma grande déception, pas de Finder sur IOS. J'ai lu à droite à gauche que c'était des question de sécurité ( que Finder était mal fichus) . Bref .... je trouve ça assez handicapant.  Auriez vous une app à suggérer ?

Pour regarder les photos , Je viens de regarder dans les applications de base pour une visionneuse image (type aperçu) mais je ne trouve rien...

Donc si vous aviez une visionneuse qui me permet d'aller chercher mes images dans un dossier spécifique et de pouvoir les regarder en plein écran ça serait super. En faisant une recherche google sur visionneuse Ipad il y a plein de vieux postes, alors comme on est en 2017 et que je ne vois rien sur le forum de recent, je me dis que ça pourra aussi servir à d'autres mamouths comme moi qui débutent sur iOS.


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2017)

Alors, l'iPad a d'origine une application qui s'appelle PHOTO. Toutes tes images sont stockées là-dedans. L'application PHOTO communique avec la plupart des autres logiciels qui peuvent utiliser des images, que ce soit en réception comme en envois. Pour enregistrer une image reçue par mail, il suffit de faire un appui long sur celle-ci et de sélectionner : ENREGISTRER L'IMAGE.

Si tu souhaites avoir une gestion de certains documents comme centralisés avec des dossiers, tu peux passer par l'utilitaire GoodReader disponible dans l'App Store.

Et la disparition du Finder dans iOS n'est nullement un souci de sécurité, mais c'est un moyen différent de centraliser les informations de même type dans un endroit donné.

C’est une autre manière de penser, très différente de ce qui est pratiqué par Mac OS ou Windows, mais avec un peu de réflexion, tout est extrêmement simple et accessible sur iPad.


----------



## AlexP8 (5 Avril 2017)

Hello @gwen  et merci pour ces infos. 

Tu as raison, Photo rempli tout à fait la fonction. En fait c'est le téléchargement des images qui me posent un chouille pb. 
Etant sur Gmail j'ai "tout naturellement" utiliser l'appli gmail ... Et lorsque je fais un clic long sur l'image j'ai le droit à ... un loupe ! Et je ne trouve nul par de bouton à cliquer pour télécharger les images . 

Du coup je m'étais ensuite envoyé un fichier.ZIP contenant les images . La encore, pas de possibilité de télécharger le fichier .

Et finalement , je suis passé par le navigateur web (Safari en l'occurence), ce qui m'a permis de télécharger les images une par une en cliquant dessus (là je me dit, heureusement qu'il y en avait pas 200 ....). 
Par contre, meme par Safari, impossible d'ouvrir le fichier zip.... 

Je viens juste de télécharger Goodreader comme suggéré. Et il y a maintenant une option dans Safari pour ouvrir le fichier Zip.  Youpi. 

Par contre, dis moi si je me trompe j'ai l'impression que Goodreader n'arrive pas remonter plus loin dans la racine des dossier que le dossier "mes documents"  ? (ou bien est ce moi qui n'ai pas trouvé ? ).

Maintenant que je peux ouvrir/copier/déplacer mes fichiers, comment je les copies/importent dans PHOTO ?


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2017)

GoodReader sert de pont entre tes autres logiciels. Tu peux tout y stocker et tout réexpédier vers un autre logiciel. L'avantage c'est que tu peux en effet décompresser les fichiers Zip dans Good reader. 

Pour exporter les photos dans PHOTO, il suffit de les sélectionner et les envoyer dans le logiciel à partir de Good reader.

Par contre, je te conseille de bien désactiver iCloud pour PHOTO. Ça évitera de saturer ton espace iCloud. Cela se règle dans l'application Réglage.


----------



## lineakd (6 Avril 2017)

AlexP8 a dit:


> Etant sur Gmail j'ai "tout naturellement" utiliser l'appli gmail ... Et lorsque je fais un clic long sur l'image j'ai le droit à ... un loupe ! Et je ne trouve nul par de bouton à cliquer pour télécharger les images .


@AlexP8, un appui sur l'image, ouvre une autre fenêtre. Dans celle-ci, tu apercevras ta photo. Au haut à droite de cette fenêtre, tu y trouveras trois icônes. La plus à droite permet de "ouvrir dans" et celle la plus à gauche enregistre ton image directement dans l'app photos.



AlexP8 a dit:


> Par contre, dis moi si je me trompe j'ai l'impression que Goodreader n'arrive pas remonter plus loin dans la racine des dossier que le dossier "mes documents" ? (ou bien est ce moi qui n'ai pas trouvé ? ).


Le document est directement enregistré dans "my documents". L'app filebrowser permet de choisir sont dossier d'enregistrement.



AlexP8 a dit:


> Maintenant que je peux ouvrir/copier/déplacer mes fichiers, comment je les copies/importent dans PHOTO ?


Tu peux le faire directement de l'app gmail.



AlexP8 a dit:


> Du coup je m'étais ensuite envoyé un fichier.ZIP contenant les images . La encore, pas de possibilité de télécharger le fichier .


Un simple appui sur le fichier zip dans l'app gmail, ouvre une fenêtre qui permet de "ouvrir dans", en appuyant sur l'icône en haut à droite et de sélectionner une app "finder" comme goodreader, documents 5, filebrowser, etc...
Si tu choisis l'app goodreader, le fichier .zip sera dans "my documents", mais l'app te demande si tu veux décompresser ce fichier. En acceptant, elle te créera un dossier avec toutes tes fichiers dedans.


----------

